# Fencing for a Stud Colt



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Evening, everyone! 

So I'll be getting Henny in two months. I may keep him a stud if he's spectacular stud material and no boarding facility around here allows studs(shocker.) Anyways, we currently lease ten acres for our pasture puffs, so he will be joining them for now. I want to fence off his own area, about 1 acre for now until he gets bigger, and I need to find out what the best fencing for a stud would be. He'll be in the same pasture as a mare and possibly proud-cut gelding with only that fence separating them. Keep in mind the stud colt will only be four months old when I get him, so I don't really need hurricane proof fencing at the moment. IF, and only IF Henny is good enough to remain to a stud, will he be staying there. If halter judges/trainers/etc. decide he's not good enough to be a stud, then snip snip and out to a boarding place we go. Nothing is set in stone, I am not vehemently against gelding him, so I'd appreciate no criticism. 

So in short, what kind of fencing would be best for a growing stud colt on such short term notice?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Evening, everyone!
> 
> So I'll be getting Henny in two months. I may keep him a stud if he's spectacular stud material and no boarding facility around here allows studs(shocker.) Anyways, we currently lease ten acres for our pasture puffs, so he will be joining them for now. I want to fence off his own area, about 1 acre for now until he gets bigger, and I need to find out what the best fencing for a stud would be. He'll be in the same pasture as a mare and possibly proud-cut gelding with only that fence separating them. Keep in mind the stud colt will only be four months old when I get him, so I don't really need hurricane proof fencing at the moment. IF, and only IF Henny is good enough to remain to a stud, will he be staying there. If halter judges/trainers/etc. decide he's not good enough to be a stud, then snip snip and out to a boarding place we go. Nothing is set in stone, I am not vehemently against gelding him, so I'd appreciate no criticism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's not fair to a 4 month old colt to isolate him from the others. You may find him hurting himself trying to get in with the others. A colt's worst fears are to be on the outside of the herd as in his mind he'll be someone's dinner. On the other hand, that gelding may try to kill him. Either way it's not right for the colt.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Like I said, this was supposed to be about fencing. I want to ensure his safety with a suitable fence for his age and circumstances. 

The two horses on the pasture right now are rescues. The gelding, who may or may not be proud cut, does not act aggressively to all males. Out of the three geldings he's been pastured with, he's only isolated one of them. There was no continuous physical aggression, he would simply chase him off from the other mares. There is a mini gelding in the neighbor's pasture right now, and Bubba actually loves him. As for the mare, she has never visibly shown heat in the seven years we've had both of them. He's never attempted mounting her or anything like that.

I would love to get him a pasture mate, be it a couple goats or a mini gelding. I don't want to completely isolate him, nor do I plan to. As I said, he might not even remain a stud. It's a very big IF that depends on many circumstances. But for right now, I want a safe and secure fencing for him so I know he will be as safe as possible.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont know what your current fencing looks like? what type is it? I would suggest at least a 16' lane between the current horses and your stud colt. this will keep most crazy stallions and geldings from trying to ram through fences to kill the other. 

I have a stallion kept with my mares in a large turnout. We have a lane inbetween them and other fencing. He will pace the fenceline when other horses are turned out on the other side of the lane... but if we put a horse DIRECTLY next to his mares... its all hell broken loose. we have electric high tensile and a stallion will try to bust through it to get to them. the 16' + barrier keeps them from feeling like they are a threat.

A proud cut gelding most likely treats those mares like his "herd" he WILL see that colt as a threat and most likely will try to get to him. Put a lane between them so they can never touch noses. 

I have had great luck with high tensile electrified. Electrobraid is similar and supposedly safer.. also pretty affordable to put in .


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Currently we have bard wire fencing. The two pasture puffs I have right now respect the fence, and it has done them no harm. However, my baby is going no where near barb wire fence, I worry for him too much. I was going to run some hot wire most definitely. That's what I am set on. As for the lane, I should be able to do that no problem. How we've mapped his area out, he should get 2.5-3 acres all to himself. And a couple goats for company, of course.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

He's young enough I wouldn't worry about him being a stud colt. A good electric fence will keep him in until he's older, even then if done right can still keep him in.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I also have to worry about keeping stuff out of his enclosure. We've had people cut the fences before, try to steal our horses, and there's a couple coyotes out there. They haven't gone after the neighbor's mini or baby goats, but I just wanted to be sure he's safe.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My stud lots have telephone pole posts (free perk of my hubby working with the utility guys when there is storm damage, DH splices mainline cable fiber) with 6 ft up and 4 ft buried & cemented. 5 ft high red brand horse fence and hot wire. 

They haven't even thought about testing it. Having a pasture buddy helps if you have that option.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

That's actually what I've been planning to do is used that goat wire around and then a strand of hot wire. I won't be able to use the wooden posts, though, because we'll be rotating him throughout the ten acres so his fencing needs to be easily moveable.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A foal that at four months, is to young to be removed from his mother. 

He needs to learn herd dynamics. Isolation will stress him right out.

As for 'proud cut' there is no such thing. 

If you want a horse that will turn into a decent stud then let him be with at least one other horse so he can learn what being a horse is all about.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion, but as I said this is for fencing only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to go with a small mesh woven wire to keep critters out and him in. I think you will find this quite costly. It's about the only thing he can't get thro if he's desperate to be with the others. I don't know about getting hurt. If he is kept from another horse he may learn to zone out to help him deal with his fears. When this happens they eventually learn to do this in all kinds of circumstances. But when they come back to reality it is often in an explosive manner, spooking at everything, yet nothing.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I had a pen made for my stallion of oil field pipe.
It is 3 acres and 6 ft tall. It cost a fortune but he can't get out of it.
He can touch noses with the mares but he is 16 and accustomed to doing so before I bought him.
At that age if you had to seperate him you could buy livestock panels and rotate him for grazing.
I would not worry about him breeding anything until he was over a year old so I think you have plenty of time to find something that works for you.
Good luck Shalom


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

I know you are considering keeping him a stallion, but for his mental well being, as well as his social development with horses, I'd consider finding him a mini/pony friend or a goat... 

We've always kept our horses in 3 strands of electric wire... Including our stallion. As long as there is space between him and the other pastures, it shouldn't be a problem. 

Good luck and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I'm just going to geld him. We'll be selling my mare and buying a beautiful paint gelding, so we'll have three boys in the pasture.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

I've always lvoed being able to say "I'm going out to feed the boys"... Kinda made them seem more special haha... Maybe I'm just weird. 

Well in that case, he'll be so young when he comes home that he can go out with all the horses once you feel he has properly met everyone over the fence and they won't be too big of bullies. 

And don't worry about weaning him at 4 months, Sam was weaned at 4 months and didn't even care that his mom was leaving. He stood there eating hay. Not that every foal is like that, but as long as he has other horses around to nanny him, he will be fine.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah I see no problem weaning him at four months. They're independent by then, and I am planning on putting him on the Grow Colt supplement until he's a yearling. I have no control over when he's weaned, anyways.

Bubba has been pastured with a colt from birth before, and the gelding we're getting is currently pastured with a colt the same age as Henny. There should be no problem if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I would say if you did decide to keep him a stud, you could always pasture him with a donkey. They are good for keeping animals such as coytes at bay. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

